# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  المسئولية الإشرافية للرئيس لا تعني مسئوليتة المفترضة: وجوب إثبات الخطأ من جانبه

## ساره يوسف

المسئولية الإشرافية للرئيس لا تعني مسئوليتة المفترضة: وجوب إثبات الخطأ من جانبه     
 
*المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الدائرة الخامسة – موضوع – الطعن رقم 15442 لسنة 53ق.ع – جلسة 4/10/2008)*

*محاكمة تأديبية: المسئولية التأديبية ليست مسئولية مفترضة ولا تبنى على قرائن غير قاطعة – لا يقبل أن يسأل الرئيس عن الأخطاء التى يرتكبها المرؤس فى أداء الأعمال المنوط به القيام بها وأن الوظيفة الإشرافية تجعل صاحبها بمنأى عن المسائلة التأديبية – كذلك فإن الشهادة باعتبارها أهم الأدلة يجب أن تكون سليمة ومنزهة عن كل ما يشكك فى صحتها.*
*المحكمة:* 
*من حيث إن عناصر المنازعة الماثلة تتحصل حسبما يبين من الأوراق - في أنه بتاريخ 10/5/2005 أقام الطاعن الطعن التأديبي ابتداء بموجب صحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة التأديبية لمستوي الإدارة العليا حيث قيد لديها برقم 71لسنة 39ق طالباَ فى ختامها الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلاً ، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه المتضمن مجازاته بعقوبة الإنذار وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار .*
*  وذكر شرحاً لطعنه أنه يعمل بوظيفة كبير باحثين بدرجة مدير عام بالإدارة العليا للمحفوظات والميكروفيلم بمصلحة الشهر العقاري والتوثيق وبتاريخ 15/1/2005 تم إخطاره بالقرار المطعون فيه رقم352الصادر بتاريخ 16/8/2003 وتم التصديق عليه من السيد المستشار / مساعد وزير العدل لشئون الشهر العقاري والتوثيق فى 27/2/2004 بمجازاته وآخرين بعقوبة الإنذار بدعوى أنه سمح للمخالفة الأولى / ....................................بمغادرة الإدارة بموجب إذن شفوي يوم 10/2/2002 بالمخالفة لما تقضى به التعليمات ، فبادر بالتظلم منه فى 1/2/2005 ‘إلا أنه لم يتلق رد على تظلمه،  فبادر بالتقدم بطلب رقم 228فى 2/4/2005للجنة فض المنازعات التى أصدرت قرارها فى 4/5/2005 برفضه ، وقد نعى على القرار المطعون فيه بمخالفته للقانون والواقع وذلك لعدم وجود أدنى مخالفة يمكن نسبتها إليه وذلك على النحو الثابت بأوراق التحقيق ومذكرتي النيابة الإدارية فى هذا الشأن الأمر الذي دفع به إلى إقامة طعنه بغية الحكم له بطلباته سالفة البيان .* 
* وتدول نظر الطعن أمام المحكمة التأديبية لمستوى الإدارة العليا وذلك على النحو الثابت بمحاضر جلساتها ، وبجلسة 21/12/2005 قضت المحكمة بعدم اختصاصها نوعياً بنظر الطعن وأمرت بإحالته إلى المحكمة التأديبية لرئاسة الجمهورية وملحقاتها للاختصاص .*
*  ونفاذاَ لذلك أحيل الطعن إلى المحكمة التأديبية لرئاسة الجمهورية وملحقاتها حيث قيد لديها تحت رقم 126 لسنة 40ق وبجلسة27/5/2006 صدر الحكم المطعون فيه بقبول الطعن شكلاً ، ورفضه موضوعاً .* 
* وقد شيدت المحكمة قضاءها على أساس أن الثابت من أوراق الطعن الماثل أن الطاعن وهو يشغل وظيفة كبير باحثين بدرجة مدير عام بالإدارة العامة للمحفوظات والميكروفيلم بمصلحة الشهر العقاري  سمح للسيدة /.............................- الكاتبة بالمصلحة بالانصراف فى العاشرة من صباح يوم 10/8/2002  بإذن شفهي ودون إثبات ذلك فى دفتر الوارد وفقأ للتعليمات الصادرة فى هذا الشأن ، وقد شهد فى التحقيقات التى أجرتها النيابة الإدارية كل من السيدة / ................. التى سمح لها الطاعن بمغادرة مقر العمل وكذا السيد /................. على ثبوت ارتكاب الطاعن الواقعة محل تحقيقات النيابة الإدارية . * 
*وأضافت المحكمة أن الطاعن لم يقدم فى أسباب طعنه ثمة أسباب جدية تهون من المسئولية المنسوبة إليه أو تجعل الجزاء الصادر بحقه قائماً على غير سبب صحيح مما يتعين والحال كذلك القضاء برفضه لعدم قيامه 0على سند صحيح.   * 


*وإذ لم يلق هذا القضاء قبولاً لدى الطاعن فقد نعى عليه بمخالفته          للقانون ،**والخطأ فى تطبيقه وتأويله ذلك على سند من القول بأن الثابت من الأوراق وجود خصومة بينه وبين الشاهدين السيدة / ..............، و.................. اللذين عولت المحكمة على شهادتهما فى القضاء برفض الطعن ، وهذه الخصومة ثابتة فى الشهادة أمام النيابة الإدارية أثناء التحقيقات التى أجريت فى هذا الشأن ، هذا بالإضافة إلى وجود تعارض وتناقض وأوضح فى أقوال الشاهدين ، كما أن الشاهد / .................. قد أكد فى شهادته انتفاء  هذه المخالفة فى حق الطاعن باعتباره ليس المشرف على أعمال السكرتارية وذلك على النحو الوارد بالتحقيقات ومن ثم يكون قرار الجزاء غير قائم على السبب المبرم له من الواقع والقانون حيث جاء خلواً من نوع المخالفة المنسوبة للطاعن وبالتالي يكون القرار بلا سبب يبرره .*
*  ومن حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة جرى على أنه ( من المقرر أن المسئولية التأديبية ليست مسئولية مفترضة ولا يصح أن تبنى على قرائن غير قاطعة ، بل لابد وأن تقوم على أدلة دامغة وقرائن قاطعة لا يتطرق إليها الشك والاحتمال ، كما أن حفاظ هذه المسئولية هو أن يسند إلى العامل على وجه اليقين ثمة فعل إيجابي أو سلبي يعد مساهمة منه فى وقوع المخالفة الإدارية فإذا انتفى المأخذ الإداري عن سلوك العامل أو استبان أنه لم يقع منه يشكل مخالفة مما تستوجب المؤاخذة أو العقاب وجب القضاء ببراءته ويضحى القرار بمجازاته فى هذه الحالة فاقداً السبب المبرر له قانوناً .*
* (يراجع حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 1067  لسنة 36ق .  عليا الصادر بجلسة 24/8/1993) .*
*  كما جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن (الشهادة  تعد من أهم الأدلة إثباتاً أو نفياً سواء فى المجال الجنائي أو التأديبي ومن ثم تبعاً لذلك يجب أن تكون سليمة ومنزهة عن كل ما يقدر أو يشك فى صحتها أو يمنع من قبولها وأن تكون صادرة من شخص ليس له مصلحة من ورائها أو هوى أو بقصد الانتقام أو التشفي أو التحامل على المتهم ، مما ينبغي معه توافر العدالة فى هذه الشهادة ، ولذا فمن المقرر الذي لا جدال فيه أنه لا يقبل شهادة الخصم على خصمه ، أو متهم على أخر كدليل على ثبوت الاتهام دون أدلة أخرى مؤكدة ) .*
*  (يراجع حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 4148 لسنة 40ق . عليا الصادر بجلسة30/12/1995) .* 
* كما قضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا بأن (مناط مسئولية الرئيس الإشرافية على أعمال مرؤوسيه لا تقوم إلا حيث يثبت الخطأ الشفهي من جانب الرئيس فى الإشراف على أعمال مرؤوسيه ، إذ لا يقبل أن يسأل الرئيس عن الأخطاء التى يرتكبها المرؤوس فى أداء الأعمال المنوط به القيام بها وأن الوظيفة الإشرافية تجعل صاحبها بمنأى عن المساءلة التأديبية فى هذه الحالة وذلك فى ضوء الظروف والملابسات لكل واقعة على حدة والقاعدة فى ذلك أنه إذا كان المشرع السماوي لا يكلف نفساً إلا وسعها فإن المشرع الوضعي لا يحمل العامل أو رئيسه المباشر بما يخرج عن حدود إمكانياته فى ضوء ظروف العمل واعتباراته .*
*  (يراجع حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 3989لسنة 35ق . عليا الصادر بجلسة 25/3/1995 وحكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 2207لسنة 45ق . عليا الصادر بجلسة 2/3/2002 ).*
*  كما جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة على أن سبب القرار التأديبي بوجه عام هو إخلال الموظف بواجبات وظيفته إيجاباً أو سلباً ، وإتيانه أعمالاً من الأعمال المحرمة عليه ، فإذا انعدم المأخذ على السلوك الإداري للموظف ولم يقع منه ما يشكل إخلالاً بواجبات وظيفته أو خروجاً على مقتضياتها ، فلا يكون هناك ثمة ذنب إداري ومن ثم لا محل للجزاء التأديبي لفقدان القرار فى هذه الحالة لركن من أركانه وهو ركن السبب.*
*(يراجع حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا فى الطعن رقم 3686لسنة 44ق . عليا الصادر بجلسة 7/4/2005) .  * 


*ومن حيث أن الثابت من الأوراق المرفقة بملف الطعن أن الطاعن يشغل وظيفة كبير باحثين بدرجة مدير عام بالإدارة العامة للمحفوظات والميكروفيلم بمصلحة الشهر العقاري والتوثيق ، وأن عمله خاص بالتأشير بالإلغاء على صور المحررات الموثقة التى تم إلغاؤها وذلك طبقا للأمر المكتبي رقم 54 لسنة 2001 المحدد للاختصاصات بالإدارة العامة للمحفوظات والميكروفيلم والمرفق بالأوراق . * 
*وأنه بتاريخ 15/8/2002 تقدم كل من ................... ، ................. العاملين بالإدارة بشكوى إلى الأمين العام لمصلحة العقاري ضد الطاعن وآخرين حول واقعة مغادرة السيدة / ............... مقر العمل بدون إذن مسبق وذلك يومي 10/8/2002، 13/8/2002 وقد أجرت الجهة الإدارية تحقيقاً فى تلك الشكوى وقد سئل الطاعن فقرر أنه لا علم له بمغادرة / ................... لمقر العمل وأن المسئول عن الإشراف على الأعضاء الكتابيين هي مديرة السكرتارية طبقا للأمر الكتابي رقم   5 لسنة 2001.* 
* ومن حيث إن الثابت من مطالعة أوراق الطعن أن الإدارة العامة للتحقيقات بمصلحة الشهر العقاري والتوثيق قد أجرت تحقيقاً فى الموضوع الخاص بالشكوى تم إحالته للنيابة الإدارية بالجيزة - القسم الخامس والتي أفردت له القضية رقم 4 لسنة 2003سمعت فيه أقوال الشاكين المذكورين كشهود على الواقعة المنسوبة       للطاعن ، وقد انتهت النيابة الإدارية إلى مسئولية الطاعن / ............ لسماحه للسيدة ............. بمغادرة مقر العمل يوم 10/8/2002دون إذن مسبق وبناء عليه صدر قرار الجزاء المطعون فيه .  ومن حيث إن الثابت من الإطلاع على أوراق التحقيقات أن الطاعن قد أنكر ونفى ما نسب إليه وقرر أنه لم يحدث منه هذا على الإطلاق وأنه لا علم له بمغادرة السيدة المذكورة لمقر العمل يوم 10/8/2002  وأنه رغم عدم علمه بذلك قام بتحرير مذكرة بذلك وأن المسئول عن الإشراف على الأعضاء الكتابيين هي مديرة السكرتارية طبقا للأمر الكتابي رقم ه لسنة 2001 .*
*  كما أن السيدة المذكورة قد اعترفت فى التحقيق بأنه توجد بينها وبين الطاعن وأنه لا يسمح لها بالانصراف بدون إذن بالإضافة إلى وجود تناقض واضح فى أقوال هذه السيدة فى تحقيقات النيابة الإدارية حيث قررت أنها حصلت على إذن مغادرة شفهي من الطاعن يوم 10/8/2002 بعد ذلك قررت بأن هناك خلافات بينها وبين الطاعن وأنه لا يسمح لها بالانصراف دون إذن . * 
*كما أن الثابت من الأوراق أن هناك واقعة تعدى من الشاهدة المذكور / .................. على الطاعن واتهامها له بالتعدي عليها والمقيدة برقم 45ق أمام المحكمة التأديبية لمستوى الإدارة العليا والتي قضت فيها بجلسة 18/2/2004  ببراءة الطاعن وبمجازاة السيدة / ............... بالخصم عشرة أيام من أجرها ومن ثم يتضح أن هناك خصومة قضائية وخلافات بين الطاعن وبين السيدة المذكورة الشاهدة فضلا عن أن لهذه الشاهدة مصلحة فى شهادتها بالقول بأن الطاعن قد سمح لها شفويا بالانصراف عن العمل ، ذلك أن ثبوت سماح الطاعن لها شفويا بالانصراف عن     العمل ، فإن ذلك ينفى مسئوليتها الشخصية عن واقعة الانصراف دون إذن وبالتالي تكون.للشاهدة المذكورة مصلحة فى شهادتها تؤثر عليها وتوجب عدم الاعتداد بها.*
*  كما أن الثابت من الأوراق أن الشاهد لـ/................... - العامل  بالإدارة المشار إليها بعاليه والذي ارتكن التحقيق إلى شهادته فى إدانة الطاعن قد سبق له وأن شهد ضد الطاعن فى القضية رقم 112 لسنة2004 المشار إليها بعاليه على غير الحقيقة لمصلحة السيدة / ................، كما سبق أن شهد بعض العاملين لصالح تلك السيدة وقد تمت مجازاته بالقرار الإداري رقم 55 لسنة 2003 فى واقعة مماثلة لشهادته كذباً لصالح تلك السيدة والمرفق صورته بالأوراق .* 
* فضلاً عن أن هناك تناقض واحد فى أقوال الشاهد / .......... حيث قرر بأن الطاعن صرح للسيدة / ............ بمغادرة مقر العمل يوم 10/2/2002 وذلك أثناء تواجده بمكتبه بالدور الثاني ثم عاد وقرر بأقواله أن الطاعن صرح لها بالمغادرة أثناء تواجده عندها بالدور الأرضي بمكتبها وذلك ثابت من شهادته فى التحقيق .* 
* ومن حيث إنه ترتيباً على ما تقدم يبين من الأوراق أن هناك خصومة قضائية سابقة بين الطاعن وبين الشاهدين / .................. و................ اللذين عولت عليهما النيابة الإدارية ومن بعدها الحكم المطعون فيه فى إدانة الطاعن وذلك ثابت فى القضية رقم 112 لسنة 2004 بأقوال الشاهد فى الشهادة ذاتها هذا إلى وجود تناقض وتعارض واضح فى أقوالهما ومن ثم فإنه لا يعتد بأقوالهما فى إدانة الطاعن ، وعليه تكون أدلة إدانة الطاعن مشكوك فى صحتها حيث جاءت أقوال الشهود متناقضة ومتضاربة وتغدو غير كافية لإدانة الطاعن مما يتعين معه براءته مما هو منسوب   إليه ، وعليه فإن ما نسب إلى الطاعن وبني عليه قرار مجازاته غير ثابت فى        حقه ، ومن ثم يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد بني على غير أساس من الواقع والقانون الأمر الذي يتعين معه إلغاء القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من مجازاة الطاعن بعقوبة الإنذار مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار . * 
*ومن حيث أن الحكم المطعون فيه ذهب غير هذا المذهب فإنه يكون قد  صدر بالمخالفة لأحكام القانون متعين الإلغاء وانقضاء مجدداً بإلغاء قرار الجزاء محل   النزاع .  ( المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الدائرة الرابعة – موضوع – الطعن رقم 26974 لسنة 52ق.ع – جلسة 22/11/2008).*

----------


## ميدو جنه

مشكووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير  وده حكم هايل 
لان انا قرات احكام اخرى صادره من الاداريه العيا تقرر بالمسئوليه على الرئيس المباشر.

----------

